# Saratoga Springs or Old Key West



## Serina (Sep 11, 2010)

Which do you prefer and why - Saratoga Springs or Old Key West?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 11, 2010)

Now that the SSR landscaping is growing in, it looks a lot better, but I still prefer the larger units, the *amazing* balconies, and the lush, island-time environment of OKW, especially for a stay with my family.   For an adult-only stay, I might lean to SSR instead---it's a little more sophisticated thematically, and the easier access to DTD is a plus.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Sep 11, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I still prefer the larger units, the *amazing* balconies, and the lush, island-time environment of OKW QUOTE]
> 
> I agree. We love staying at OKW. We spend a lot of time on the balcony. The balconies at SSR are all but useless.
> SSR would be our last choice of all the DVC resorts.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 11, 2010)

I have kids(14/9) and they love SSR and the ability to walk to DTD. The Congress Park pool, is a big favorite because it's not crowded and they pretty much have it to themselves. We'll be down at SSR for our 6th annual Thanksgiving week trip. 

After 6 yrs of DVC ownership, we tend to prefer SSR,BCV,BWV with the ability to walk to parks, DTD. We weren't fans of VWL.
 We own at SSR and VB

We've not stayed at OKW, I'm usually not trying to conserve points, so lower point requirement doesn't matter to us.  It's just down the road from SSR, so we'd rather stay there. I either book at 11 months for major holidays for VB and SSR, our other trips I go for the 7 month window and swing for the fences. I've been able to book BW view 2brs at BWV and MK view 2brs at BLT.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will take any Disney resort I can get, and if they would only improve the television channel choices, I would be happier even still.  

OKW has a full-sized washer and dryer, which I love, the bigger kitchen, the bigger deck, the bigger dining area, and I love the whirlpool tub, which is HUGE.  

I love the theming of OKW, too, and you can park very close to the units and walk up the stairs easily.  Love that, except when we have to carry our luggage to and from the car.  

OKW is very much like Marriott's Cypress Harbour, or vice-versa.  That is probably why we love CH so much.  

Saratoga Springs is very traditional, and the units are really beautiful, but they are smaller, and the walk to the buses can be far, too.  Those units are similar to the Hilton on I-Drive in luxury.  I love both resorts and will take a Hilton and not miss anything Disney while there.  (Great television at the Hiltons.)

Loved Boardwalk for location to Epcot.  It doesn't get better than that!  It was very quiet there, and we were worried it would be a noisy place, because it was basically a hotel.  

Our favorite is Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We live in Colorado, and for some reason, we just find it charming that a resort in Florida is so Colorado-like.  We have seen bunnies all over the place, and we have seen many deer on the path to the camping part of that resort area.  I wish we could bring our Rhoades car on vacation with us, and drive it around the resort. 

We have never stayed at Beach Club Villas and will sometime.  I see exchanges but they never work out with our trips.


----------



## cruisin (Sep 11, 2010)

I have 4 boys and they would rather stay at Marriott Imperial palms than OKW or SSR. Way better beds, way better Television choices and TVs, I know we are not there for the TV , But they really like watching at night. They will stay at any of the other DVC resorts before anything else, they just do not see the big advantage of these 2, if we did not have a car, I am sure OKW and SSR would be our choice.


----------



## musical2 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have always loved OKW.  The rooms are much larger and the resort itself is spread out.  Now that they are finishing up the renovations, the floors have been redone with wood laminates in the kitchen/dining/living room area, and the countertops are now granite instead of tile.  They have also put in flat screen TVs.

We always have a car so getting around is no problem.  But if I want to take a bus, they are convenient.  Also, it is easy to get to DTD without a car if you take the water taxi.  That is a fun leisurely ride.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 24, 2011)

Eli Mairs said:


> bnoble said:
> 
> 
> > I still prefer the larger units, the *amazing* balconies, and the lush, island-time environment of OKW QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2011)

The OKW balcony has a table and seating for four, plus a ceiling fan.  Very nice, very pleasant.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/okw+balcony+/paulrae01/Resorts/SL273220.jpg

The balconies at most of the other DVC resorts have room for just two chairs and a small side table.  This trip report has an example:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2560660&page=2

I would not call it useless, but it's certainly not as nice.  A family of four can eat on the balcony at OKW.  At the others, a couple can have a drink.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 24, 2011)

TY for the link to the pictures


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 24, 2011)

These are my two favorite resorts. We like escaping from the parks at the end of the day and I find each of them more relaxing than the "hotel" type resorts.

For me, it depends on whether I am getting a studio or a villa. The studios in SSR are quite small and contain one queen sized bed and a sleeper sofa. It was tight for just my husband and I. The OKW studio is much roomier - two beds, no sofa, better kitchen area, bigger bathroom.

On the villas, it doesn't matter so much for the rooms, because both have plenty. Then it becomes a matter of what type of vacation. When we are going to the parks alot and won't have a car, then OKW. If we are just hanging around the pool, either one. If we are going to DTD alot, then SSR. 

The one time that we got the deluxe dining plan, we were at SSR and it worked great. Raglan Road was on the meal plan and we could have eaten there every day. We just walked over from SSR. Both resorts are convenient to DTD by boat.

elaine


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't you'd go wrong with either resort.

They're both equally nice IMO.  
SSR has a slight edge because they've got a nice spa.


----------

